# sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!!



## handyandyman (Feb 23, 2005)

just have my SBK a few days.. the open sky is really great! it does give the interior an extra dimension. there's no wind at all in the interior when driving, even not on highways..
i do have some real live pics about the open sky but it does not work to post them here (problems with the link)
if someone can give me his/her emai,l i will mail them so you can post them here..
handyandyman, Belgium


----------



## autobahnmouse (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (handyandyman)*

how does the car drive? how is the performance and the sound?
I am about to order a 2005 A3 2.0TDI







. How happy are you with the car so far?
thanx


----------



## handyandyman (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (autobahnmouse)*

the 2.0 tdi does really drive sensational.. power at every speed in any gear.. very directly changing gear.. the steering is sweet but correctly.. brakes are powerfull.. suspension does react very good under any road condition (17" wheels - no sport suspension), it doesn't jump or waggle.. the noise from the engine (audi's tdi does make rather more noise than a common rail) is well isolated, the interior is almost silence.. the used materials are very solid.. the radio/cd concert (without Bose) does give a good sound, there's even a subwoofer.. 
no doubt you gonna love her!


----------



## bmt_toronto (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (handyandyman)*

Here are handyandyman's pics of the Open Sky system in his A3. So glad I ordered it on mine! 
Notice the area above the hatch is body coloured. The cars at the Toronto and Detroit auto shows were black. 











































































_Modified by bmt_toronto at 11:08 AM 3/20/2005_


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

Its alright...I jsut dont know about it. It will depend on the cost of the option. If its 2K as many think...I can put that 2K into a chip etc...I am not sure. 
Also, since I am gonna do black more then likley it will just disapear into there. 
Meh.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (handyandyman)*

looks cool and all, but I was never a fan of paying ~$1000 for a hole in the roof..... so I suppose I'd really not be a fan of paying $2000 for a really big hole in the roof.... I guess if I want a hole in the roof I'll get a TT convertible/boxster/Z3/Z4 maybe even sky/solstice...... etc....


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (silver30v)*

Well if it was a true dual sunroof it would be cool. Fact issue, the only part that opens is the front sunroof. The rear one is just a piece of glass...it doesnt open IIRC. 
Based on that...that is a rip. 
The issue that we have is it forces the hand of those buyers becuase its not like there is a reg sun roof or the sky view...its one or the other. you either get one or dont.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (NSalvatore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NSalvatore* »_The issue that we have is it forces the hand of those buyers becuase its not like there is a reg sun roof or the sky view...its one or the other. you either get one or dont. 

Nick, thats how i feel. I love and used the sunroofs in my GTIs all the time even on colder days at least to let light in the car or in the vent position. I am hoping Open Sky wont be more than $1000. 
If i am looking to get Open sky, NAV, Sports, Convenience package, Xenons, and a $2500 extra for color mine could very well be $35,000. If so i will scale back and drop the custom color.


----------



## NSalvatore (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (VR6 NRG)*

Just out of curosity, what Color Brian?


----------



## wfrankv1 (Oct 18, 2003)

do I see roof rails!








.... and what is the purpose of that fabric type deflector when the roof is open. Does it stay like that while driving? strange


----------



## DBLFRVGNGN (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: (wfrankv1)*

Price prediction--------------$1200
Its a very cool sunroof, but i hate sunroofs period. (I'm too tall)
RB


----------



## handyandyman (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (wfrankv1)*

yes, you can combine the roofs with the open sky..
that thing coming out of the open sky is something to cut of the wind when the roof is fully opened (i think it stays there when driving, didn't put my head out of the roof while driving yet..







)
it's correct if people say it's a shame that it is not really ONE total roof, but at least now you can open it (one of them), and the body piece between the roofs makes the car more solid..


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (bmt_toronto)*

*OMG I want this car so bad!*






















I HOPE the pricing is decent... I think the OpenSky will be worth it. The pics look great!


----------



## WolfZ (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (agarc)*

Can you get just a normal single sunroof option or is the sky roof the only way to get a sunroof?


----------



## dbosso (Dec 16, 2000)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (WolfZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfZ* »_Can you get just a normal single sunroof option or is the sky roof the only way to get a sunroof?









Currently it's this monstrosoty or nothing. I'm not quite sure who the target auduience is for this thing.


----------



## PassatB5.5 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (dbosso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbosso* »_
Currently it's this monstrosoty or nothing. I'm not quite sure who the target auduience is for this thing.

I agree. I want a sunroof. What a waste this thing is. I'll save the 1-2k thank you very much.


----------



## smittypaul (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (PassatB5.5)*

So the rear skyglass doesn't even crack open for venting purposes?
$1200 would be steep if the rear is just a static sealed sky window.
And is that sun shade the heaviest "gauge" you can get? I have to close mine on the Jetta to block out the sun on those hot summer days. That mesh screen doesn't look like it would do squat.
I still want this car though.


----------



## testud0 (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (smittypaul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smittypaul* »_$1200 would be steep if the rear is just a static sealed sky window.


So I like the Open Sky but I was intrigued by the discussion of price. I have a 99 Honda Prelude and I seem to recall paying about a grand for the sunroof so $1200 for the Open Sky seems pretty reasonable. So I checked around some websites and heres what I found (for what it's worth)
Sunroof on Chevy Malibu: $725
Sunroof on Honda Ridgeline: $1150
Sunroof on Volvo S40: $1200
Panorama Sunroof on BMW X3: $1350
It's not really apples to apples but $1200 sounds about right. I'll definitely be getting it


----------



## bmt_toronto (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (testud0)*

Regarding the mesh sunscreens: I was a little surprised at this as well because it's kind of doubtful the mesh will block the heat from direct sunlight (although they should work great for defusing the light). 
On my current car (Protege5) the sunroof had almost no tinting so the heat would just cook the interior (even through the solid shade). I had FormulaONE tint put on the inside and it worked perfectly. Just enough light screening to not need the shade in direct sunlight, and only the slightest bit of heat allowed through. Highly recommended, and probably something I'll do right away on my Open Sky (unless Audi has already put a good UV/IR filter in the glass.


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (testud0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *testud0* »_So I like the Open Sky but I was intrigued by the discussion of price. I have a 99 Honda Prelude and I seem to recall paying about a grand for the sunroof so $1200 for the Open Sky seems pretty reasonable. 

Agreed. Open-sky is a must have for me. Good to see a fellow Prelude owner on here looking at moving to the A3! If you get yours before me I'd love to hear your driving impressions... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (A3owner2B)*

Awesome! No more waxing the roof. Windex will do.


----------



## Tuxedo (May 30, 2000)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (dbosso)*

This roof would keep me from purchasing this car. What a shame. I would want a regular sunroof.


----------



## PDXA4 (Oct 9, 2001)

I think it looks really nice from those pictures...


----------



## DGMVW (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (handyandyman)*

Is that as far as it opens? That looks kind of weak. I figured it would at least open all the way. I love having a sunroof and was really excited about the Open Sky, but now think a normal sunroof would do the job. I'll have to check this out in person.


----------



## GolfMedic (May 20, 2001)

Are there aftermarket options as far as installing a regular sunroof into a solid top A3 SB? Cost?


----------



## handyandyman (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (DGMVW)*

here over Europe there's no regular open roof for the Sportback.. only the open sky..


----------



## TuffLittleUnit (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: sportback open sky roof.. pictures!!! (handyandyman)*

Looks like Open Sky is one of those love it or hate it things. Personally I love it.
It's really funny to see pics from some of the recent motor shows where the A6 avant sunroof just looks so ... well ... inadequate. I think there's a danger that people could mistake it for the fuel cap with some pretty catastrophic results


----------



## GTI_CH (Aug 24, 2001)

can the rear "sunroof" be opened? or just the front?


----------



## A3owner2B (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (CedricSwitzerland)*

Front only


----------

